# When do Hair sheep get their winter wool?



## melody (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello:
My Pregnant Ewe (Kat/Dorp mix) dropped all of her fleece this summer but it is mid October and I do not see much growth happening. I am in Washington State and temps have definitely dropped. Her older lamb never did lose her top fleece. The goats and horse have their winter coats already. Any ideas?


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 11, 2011)

With hair sheep the growth is so subtle and gradual that you hardly notice it is going on until one day you realize they are wearing a warm coat....especially the St. Croix and their crosses.  Katahdins have such short wool that it is hard to see just how it thick it is until later on in the winter.  I wouldn't worry one bit...they are sort of like dogs.


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine are just now starting to grow a little bit. You probably wont notice it until november to december depending on your temperatures


----------



## melody (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks so much..there was NO information on this anywhere on the web. I shall breathe easier and just try to focus on undoing her butting habit.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 14, 2011)

Carry a light rod or stick with you and each time she does it, just touch her lightly on the flank.  Sheep hate being touched on the butt and it always makes them move along, so to speak.  She'll get the message....be consistent and she'll soon learn that each time she butts you something tries to "get her" from behind.


----------



## melody (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Beekissed --that helps. I have the light rod but have been using it in front to parry her thrust if you will...but I can see the psychology of something unknown "butting" her.

She and her older lamb are my first sheep. They are not just in the pasture but also the grounds of the house to help with the lawn. We were great buddies..she was like a big dog...she loved to have her head and chin rubbed and get massages.  Of course, NOW I have learned that the head rubs were a no-no.  Of course this was 3 months of rubs with no issues.. She is just at hand height- she comes alongside looking for affection, and as a dog person, well it was automatic.  I hope I can undo what I may have done. She also may be pregnant...I posted pix under the birthing section if you want to take a look. She would be due at end of this month if she is.
Thanks again.

M


----------

